# 3x2x2 full bearded dragon setup. Portsmouth



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Up for sale is our bearded dragon Viv with all the bits needed for a bearded dragon.

3x2x2 viv
600w living earth habistat
100w ceramic bulb
30" reptiglow strip with reflector
UV starter
Really nice log for sunning ones self on
A really nice background platform which can be removed (made by myself)
Also the base of the viv is tiled with really nice black tiles which have be Grouted into the viv.

The reason for selling is that i had to sell our bearded dragon as i could not afford his food bills since i lost my job. He is now very happy with 3 other girls but we now have no use for this big viv in the living room.

I am looking for offers of about £250. The reason for the price is that everything has been used for just under two months and is in new condition. (apart from having the tiles in the viv.

Thanks for looking :no1:


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

to the top...............: victory:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Try putting this in classifieds , you may get a reply


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

I did think that but do not know how. but the viv is now no longer for sale as we brought home a really nice little royal python who will move in once he is old enough....:2thumb:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Knarf3 said:


> I did think that but do not know how. but the viv is now no longer for sale as we brought home a really nice little royal python who will move in once he is old enough....:2thumb:


hope you got a job then, still costs to keep a snake


----------



## xxpinkkitty09xx (Sep 3, 2009)

*viv*

Hey it all looks amazing, but it looks rather big how do you fit it in your house lol


----------

